# Planting bags



## S Mc (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with starting young trees (seedlings, liners, etc) in planting bags?

We are going to be experimenting with this method. We have purchased numerous seedlings and liners to put in our "nursery" where they will be nurtured for 2 to 5 years (dependent upon species). Then transplanted out to their permanent locations. 

The gentleman we have spoken with has used them and been pleased. He recommended planting 2 to 3 to a bag as in his experience "if you plant them multiple, they all survive; if you plant them singly none will".

I'm not sure if this is a Murphy's Law philosophy or not but with his experience in this arena and our lack of same, we will be following his advice and seeing what happens.

What he has particularly liked is the ease of transplanting with well-developed root systems come time to move to their permanent location. In addition to a phenomenal survival rate of both the initial seedlings and the resultant transplanting.

Any feedback pro or con will be appreciated. 

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (May 13, 2009)

Sylvia,

As you know, I am no nursery pro. I am however very pleased with this purchase of 1000 gro bags from _Worm's Way_ about 3.5 yrs ago. That poor, uncared for, white flowering Syringia has been in the bag for @ least 3 years now. I included my Felco collection to give some scale as i have forgotten the specs. 
We lived in a pre cilvil war cabin whilst my better half attended school. Before we left I knew I needed supplies/material to take cuttings from all the plant material this amazing property had as foundation plantings. These bags keep the square bottom shape when filled and I have yet to see any indication that the plastic is breaking down from uv exposure. Although I know they must be.


----------



## S Mc (May 14, 2009)

Ed, thank you for posting those pictures. Although, I am unconvinced you put out your Felco's for scale...you just wanted to show off your collection, didn't you! 

I haven't yet seen the bags that we will be using but the gentleman was telling us they have gone to a mesh bottom for better drainage. 

Tomorrow is the "big day" starting at 8 a.m. (I'm not sure I am up to kneeling on the ground for 4 hours with that early of a start, but hey, whatever...)

Will post pics. The big discussion now is deer fencing. We need it to be tidy looking as it is out by the front entrance parking. First impressions and all that. We debated going with Liquid Fence for the first bit as the deer have plenty to eat right now. But I am really nervous. Do NOT want to walk in one day and see 255 seedlings munched to the ground in an overnight orgy of gorging.  

So it is probably going to be t-posts with black deer fencing. Posts set on 20ft centers. Everyone seems to think that will be close enough together to keep the fencing from drooping...am unconvinced. But we can always go back and add more stakes if need be. 

Sylvia


----------



## S Mc (May 15, 2009)

Today we planted our young trees. These, as said before, will be nurtured in this spot and then planted out. Some of the trees may go out as early as next year, most in 2, 3 and 5 years. 

Our species selection included: Abies homolepis, A. normandii, Acer rubrum, A. saccharum, A. truncatum, Cercidipyllum japonicum, Laburnum alpinum, Larix leptolepsis, L. occidentalis, Metasequoia glyptostroboides, Pinus strobus, Quercus macrocarpa x robur, Q. palustris, Tsuga heterophyllum. (And, no, I didn't spell check these...I have a dog on my lap and I am too tired to go get Dirr. So I will ask everyone to cut me some slack here.) 

Some of these were planted two to a bag but some we went with just one as the root systems were fantastic! 96 bags used in all.






Drip system laid out. Everybody getting a drink. We will be mulching the ground. We evidently need to sweat the Quercus and Acers, but will double check that as it is so late in the season and we are due for some 80 deg weather. Not sure if that is enough or if we need to force the bud break anyway. 







Sylvia


----------



## S Mc (May 15, 2009)

As stated above, the root systems on the plants were very good and we were pleased. Even at that we kept an eye out for potential girdling roots and removed them as necessary.






Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (May 18, 2009)

Lookin good, guys. 

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/NewCrops/introsheets/potinpot.pdf

this is the method used by the big "B" in Charlotte, NC.


----------

